# Carrier landing operations



## diddyriddick (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a question I'm hoping you erudite scholars can help me with. It is common knowlege that both the RN and the IJN experimented with multiple decks to accomodate both launching and landing operations. Likewise, the angled flight deck was designed, at least partially, to accomodate both.

So my question is this. Where did axial flight deck carriers put a/c already aboard when they recovered incoming a/c? Did they spot them on the forward end of the flight deck, or stow them in the hangers below? Or was it both depending on the needs of the moment?

Any info would be appreciated. Sorry if this is the wrong forum.


----------



## Glider (Jul 4, 2010)

Both would be the correct summary. Normally they were at the fore end of the flight deck with a crash barrier to stop aircraft that missed the cables ploughing into the parked aircraft.
The RN also used outriggers so aircraft could be parked with most of the aircraft over the side of the flightdek but these were not normally used during flight operations.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 5, 2010)

Glider said:


> Both would be the correct summary. Normally they were at the fore end of the flight deck with a crash barrier to stop aircraft that missed the cables ploughing into the parked aircraft.
> The RN also used outriggers so aircraft could be parked with most of the aircraft over the side of the flightdek but these were not normally used during flight operations.



Thank you, kindly, Sir! I thought that was the case, but I've never seen anything definitive on it.


----------

